# Letter of intent



## TarekHassan (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello, I have been waiting for relocate to UAE long time with hope to start my own company in Media field. They offer a chance to to all freelancers to start their own business with media city in Dubai or Abu Dhabi with conditions of getting a letter of intent for a partner of Twofour54 in Abu Dhabi. In fact I don not know any in Twofour54 the city of media. I'm an Egyptian media with 25 years of experience in the official television and my goal is to retired from my governmental job to start my own company.
Anyone knows how to get a letter of intent? that will help to complete my papers and documents. Thank you.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

TwoFour54 are quite helpful in this regard. Did you check their website? They give you a lot of information on how to start your business with them. If it is too confusing, check their contact page and you can give them a call to find out exactly what you need and how to get it. They facilitate most government paperwork.

Contact twofour54

I am not familiar with how Media City in Dubai works so I unfortunately can't offer any information on that.


----------



## TarekHassan (Sep 5, 2016)

nonoa said:


> TwoFour54 are quite helpful in this regard. Did you check their website? They give you a lot of information on how to start your business with them. If it is too confusing, check their contact page and you can give them a call to find out exactly what you need and how to get it. They facilitate most government paperwork.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with how Media City in Dubai works so I unfortunately can't offer any information on that.


Thank you nonoa for the reply. In fact I had my communication sense a year with the Freelancer department in Twoufour54 and they have my papers. I still have to complete my file with a Letter of intent from any of TwoFour54 partner who work in media in Abu Dhabi, if I did not get the Letter of intent no business with them. Or better to find a local partner from Emirates who want to invest in media and make our company.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

2454 has a team of people who look after their freelancers, you could contact them to ask their advice or see if they can help you with any introduction or to share your CV with partner companies - i think they basically want to know you will be employable/in demand on freelance contracts within their partner network, otherwise it's a waste of a visa.

If you have a solid business case and plan you can also speak to 2454 partner relationship or business development teams about starting a 2454 partner company.


----------

